# Where Am I going wrong???



## leeboy1 (May 8, 2009)

I am trying to gain weight and muscle?

Been stuck at 14stone/ 200lb for a while

My diet is roughly 40/40/20: 400g Carbs, 300g Pro, 100g Fat.

consisting of:

Breakfast: 1pint S/S milk 75g oats spoon full P/nut butter and 2 scoops Protein

10am: 2 x Wholemeal wraps/ pitta bread + 200g Chicken salad or Chicken and pasta with 1.5 scoops of lean gain.

lunch: Jacket spud with beans, 2 x eggs chicken/tuna

pre w/o 3 scoops of lean gain 1pint of milk

Post w/o 2 scoops of dextrose 2 scoops whey protein in water or milk

tea: 200g rice/pasta with 200g beef/Chicken

bed. protein shake with 250ml milk

its roughly 4000 cals I train Mon, Tues, Wed, Thurs day off Start again


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

What about your training??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

whats your training routine look like,are you doing cardio?are you using gear.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm just gonna take a wild stab in the dark and suggest you need more food. Count everything rigidly to make sure you really are eating 4k cals, then up to 4.5 or 5k and you should start gaining again. Could do with some healthy fats in there, so up them and the carbs and you'll gain.


----------



## leeboy1 (May 8, 2009)

mal said:


> whats your training routine look like,are you doing cardio?are you using gear.


I have just gone back to 1 body part a day as saw good gains with it before changing to a 3 day split due to work.

Mon: Chest 3x8

D/B or Bench press alternate each time

Incline bench

Decline Bench

Cable x Over or pec deck

Tues: Back 3x8

Lat pulls or Pull ups

Single arm row

T bar row

Lat rows

Wed: Arms and legs 3x8

Squats.

Hamstring Curls

Lunges

Bicep and tri 2x5 each

Tri press

Skull crushes

rope pulls

Zottman Curls/ ez bar curl

Incline Hammer

Preacher curl

Thurs: Shoulders 3x8

DB press / machine press

Standing Shoulder flies/ front raises

Behind neck olympic bar press

Upright row

Shrugs

Fri off

not on gear used dymethazine before gained 6/7 lb but lost it all o/c


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Far too much.read the stickies plenty of good info there. Your inability to gain muscle has nothing to do with food. your either not trainning hard enough, not recovering or both.


----------



## leeboy1 (May 8, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Far too much.read the stickies plenty of good info there. Your inability to gain muscle has nothing to do with food. your either not trainning hard enough, not recovering or both.


Dont understand the above its its far to much?? How can I not be training hard enough???


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

do you ever change your rep count??

I'd try high reps for 4 weeks, can't hurt 

Oh and agree with alastair about diet, get it c0ck on and if you don't grow add 500cals pwk.


----------



## leeboy1 (May 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> do you ever change your rep count??
> 
> I'd try high reps for 4 weeks, can't hurt
> 
> Oh and agree with alastair about diet, get it c0ck on and if you don't grow add 500cals pwk.


Cheers Pal just re working it out now adding 500 so roughly 4500 ish

I just seem to have reached a plateau started at 12 stone 15 months ago a grew quickly added size all over but have now just stopped.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

leeboy1 said:


> Dont understand the above its its far to much?? How can I not be training hard enough???


copying the routine of some "pro" from a comic, is not the way to proceed.You cannot be trainning anywhere near as hard as you need with this much volume.do not confuse hard work with a lot of work.choose 4/5 compounds. I suggest squat(leg press)chin dip, deadlift, ohp. one/two warmups then 1/2 sets to failure.Hard means falling on the floor in a state of collapse, with a 180bpm h/r after a set of slow perfect form deadlifts.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

leeboy1 said:


> Cheers Pal just re working it out now adding 500 so roughly 4500 ish
> 
> I just seem to have reached a plateau started at 12 stone 15 months ago a grew quickly added size all over but have now just stopped.


youve stopped because your body has adapted to the intensity.going from no training to any, is a huge leap in intensity.Now you have to train at maximum to further gains.Eating more calories , than you need , just makes you fat.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

If that is your exact macro's, its only 3700 cals mate

Essex, if the lad has got to 14 stone from a decent low weight (only guessing), I wouldn't presume he

doesn't train hard, we all hit sticking points, I did the same at around that weight and did

what I said, worked a treat.


----------



## leeboy1 (May 8, 2009)

essexboy said:


> copying the routine of some "pro" from a comic, is not the way to proceed.You cannot be trainning anywhere near as hard as you need with this much volume.do not confuse hard work with a lot of work.choose 4/5 compounds. I suggest squat(leg press)chin dip, deadlift, ohp. one/two warmups then 1/2 sets to failure.Hard means falling on the floor in a state of collapse, with a 180bpm h/r after a set of slow perfect form deadlifts.


PMSL I aint copied no pro routine from any comic. Secondly I cant do dead lifts due to having a bad lower back from a car crash some years ago so have to adapt around that and squats are a pain in the rear to.


----------



## leeboy1 (May 8, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> If that is your exact macro's, its only 3700 cals mate
> 
> Essex, if the lad has got to 14 stone from a decent low weight (only guessing), I wouldn't presume he
> 
> ...


Cheers Tel


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> If that is your exact macro's, its only 3700 cals mate
> 
> Essex, if the lad has got to 14 stone from a decent low weight (only guessing), I wouldn't presume he
> 
> ...


 Tel,Maybe you were training hard enough for calories to become a factor? The routine is peppered with virtually worthless movements, and bereft of quality. Dips, and deads are absent.you need to focus on the hardest movements, as they have the greatest potential for inducing an alarm reaction.Getting strong on a few big movements, is the key.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

leeboy1 said:


> PMSL I aint copied no pro routine from any comic. Secondly I cant do dead lifts due to having a bad lower back from a car crash some years ago so have to adapt around that and squats are a pain in the rear to.


Ok calm.Squats are a pain? please elaborate.


----------



## leeboy1 (May 8, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Ok calm.Squats are a pain? please elaborate.


They niggle my lower back to. so I try to do leg press on the machine


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

leeboy1 said:


> They niggle my lower back to. so I try to do leg press on the machine


Ok. Without spending the next hour, on this keyboard, Id suggest you buy Brawn by Stuart Mcrobert.;you can probably find his writings on the net too.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

How tall are you? 14 stone could be a good build on a shorter person or not so big on a taller person.

I would say too much volume though as diet looks fine. No need for so much isolation of triceps, delts etc as they get hit by most compound moves.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I have to agree with the not so good routine remarks, nobody has any idea if the lads

calories are correct, he may have a high metabolism, 9/10 if gains stop its diet imo.

Would still give the high reps a go though


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

essexboy said:


> copying the routine of some "pro" from a comic, is not the way to proceed.You cannot be trainning anywhere near as hard as you need with this much volume.do not confuse hard work with a lot of work.choose 4/5 compounds. I suggest squat(leg press)chin dip, deadlift, ohp. one/two warmups then 1/2 sets to failure.Hard means falling on the floor in a state of collapse, with a 180bpm h/r after a set of slow perfect form deadlifts.


I agree. This looks like a pro routine, of someone on roids, will not gain you much size in the long run. You must be knackered most of the time and have trouble sleeping?


----------



## leeboy1 (May 8, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> How tall are you? 14 stone could be a good build on a shorter person or not so big on a taller person.
> 
> I would say too much volume though as diet looks fine. No need for so much isolation of triceps, delts etc as they get hit by most compound moves.


I am 5ft 8 1/2


----------



## leeboy1 (May 8, 2009)

hendrix said:


> I agree. This looks like a pro routine, of someone on roids, will not gain you much size in the long run. You must be knackered most of the time and have trouble sleeping?


I have no trouble sleeping and not really knackered.

How would any one amend my routine then

Examples please


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

From time to time the body hits a plateu usally is a short period untill it adapts and start growing again so no worries and keep up training.

A good idea is to stop for a week and rest or do some low intensity training like swimming to help your body repair itself.

Another example routine for grow:

*day 1*

chest

incline bar press 3x8

flat flies 3x12

dips 3xfailure

bis

bar curls 2x8,1x10

alternate db curls 3x10

abs

*day2*

back

chins 2-3xfailure

bar row 3x8

one arm row or pull downs 3x10

tris

lying bar extensions 3x8

push downs 3x10

abs

*day 3*

shoulders

military or db press up 3x8

side laterals 3x10

up right db or bar row 3x8

legs

leg extension 3x10

squat 3x8 or hack squat or db squat depends what is best for your back

leg curl 3x10

leg press -optional-3x8

calves 3x15

one day on-one day off or 3days/week

:cool2:


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Either take 5 days off and restart training refreshed, or switch up your rep ranges to lower reps e.g. sets of 5-6 reps, in controlled form. Also consider adding a few negatives at the end of workouts. Or you could try a few weeks of 10 sets of 10 with one exercise per bodypart and only 45s-1min rests.

Every program works, but not forever. A program is only good for the time it takes until your body adapts to it.

Also, everyone thinks about changing training, but IMO diet is also a critical factor.

*Going zero carb and lowering cals, doing some power walking, for 3-5 days* will make you feel weak and flat, but then when you hit the carbs and cals again with heavy weights, your body will rebound into anabolism in a MAJOR way. This can smash through plateaus by tricking your body, and remember the body cant grow for very long periods anyway!


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Just in my opinion, try having a days rest of upper body workout between each workout. For example maybe try:

Monday- Chest

Tuesday- Legs

Wednesday- Back

Thursday- Rest

Friday- Arms

Saturday- Shoulder

That way your allowing your muscles to have a better recovery time.


----------

